# Outdoor Kitchens with gas grills



## ADAguy (May 12, 2019)

Are these allowed under backyard shade structures if less than 120 sq. ft?
Are flame retardent materials required?


----------



## cda (May 13, 2019)

I would say

Yes

No


----------



## classicT (May 13, 2019)

Yes
No

Building codes mitigate but do not remove all hazards. For most, they are unaware the risk; for some, they don't care.


----------



## ICE (May 13, 2019)

"shade structures" is too generic.  I suppose some are not safe and some are fine.  Carnivals and festivals have food stands with State Fire Marshall approved canopies.  I have found a few palm frond messes in back yards.

At the carnivals I ask that the fryers be not under a canopy no matter what the Fire Marshall has approved.  That and the area is saturated with fire extinguishers....big ones


----------



## ADAguy (May 13, 2019)

Spot on Ice! To often outdoor kitchen Mfg'rs claim they aren't required to have contractors licenses to fabricate and install these ( with BBQ, broilers, etc.) but the appliance Mfg's say they shouldn't be installed beneath combustable material.  That being the case, if they still do so then who is liable if a fire starts?


----------



## cda (May 13, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Spot on Ice! To often outdoor kitchen Mfg'rs claim they aren't required to have contractors licenses to fabricate and install these ( with BBQ, broilers, etc.) but the appliance Mfg's say they shouldn't be installed beneath combustable material.  That being the case, if they still do so then who is liable if a fire starts?





The insurance company, most cover the stupid clause/cause


----------



## JCraver (May 14, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Spot on Ice! To often outdoor kitchen Mfg'rs claim they aren't required to have contractors licenses to fabricate and install these ( with BBQ, broilers, etc.) but the appliance Mfg's say they shouldn't be installed beneath combustable material.  That being the case, if they still do so then *who is liable if a fire starts?*



Not the jurisdiction.  No permit required = no liability for the AHJ.

The homeowner and their insurance co. can/will duke it out.


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2020)

AlexCaro said:


> About 4-5 months ago we decided to move to a new house and one of our biggest plans was to build an outdoor kitchen with grill and bbq station. We were so excited that aready created a plan and design for our kitchen, found various ideas. We used bbqguys as a guide because they have all info we needed. My wife even already ordered pans and wok for her new kitchen (in case you're wondering, we got Viktoria wok. We bought the same for my sister and she loves it, we even used to borrow it for camping). Unfortunately during moving we lost our plan and all drawings we had, so now we need to start all over again. On the pic you can see what we've found so far and want something similar. Since there is not so much space we want it to be small and multufunctional. One more problem is that we're not proffessionals and don't know is it actually possible to make something like this? By the way, we already have a gas grill there. So mybe it will be easier to build some construction around this grill to make more counter space and leave it as it is?



Welcome 

Just hit the local bbq, outdoor equipment supplier and they can get you set up.
Plus I think Home Depot and lowes can supply equipment


----------



## steveray (Aug 21, 2020)

Manufacturers installation instructions


----------



## Sifu (Aug 21, 2020)

What Steveray said.  If they pull a permit and ask me to review or inspect it I always ask for the MFR installation instructions and won't approve unless they comply with those.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 21, 2020)

Bigger issue is do you plan to keep it open air or install a shade cover over the area? If so clear height above burners may be an issue as will type of material ( no palm fronds!).


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe

AlexCaro said:
About 4-5 months ago we decided to move to a new house and one

Was SPAM??

And went to the SPAM  Zone?


----------



## fred wright (Sep 15, 2020)

If you are looking for Best Gas Grills ,Pellet Grills or Smokers then you should make a precise decision because after all its one of the important kitchen equipment. I suggest you to visit https://gasgrillsguide.com/ briefly for grills reviews and buying guide ,it will definitely assist you in finalizing your desired grill.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 15, 2020)

Fred is spamming us ...


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2020)

Bad Fred


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2020)

Some "Wildfire interface zone" Municipalities have altered the fire code to include the SFD homes (R-3) in the prohibition of Open-Flame Cooking Devices in outdoor kitchens.

Check the muni-code changes in the city, county you want to build in.


----------



## SarahS (Dec 6, 2020)

Why even install a gas grill? If it is not convenient or may cause problems then wouldn't it be easier to install an electric one? Just saying.
There's plenty to choose from. Look, I've found a review you might find helpful 

cheers


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2020)

SarahS said:


> Why even install a gas grill? If it is not convenient or may cause problems then wouldn't it be easier to install an electric one? Just saying.
> There's plenty to choose from. Look, I've found a review you might find helpful
> 
> cheers


No disrespect to your gender...but....grown men need to singe their eyebrows now and then.  It's an American thing.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 7, 2020)

I'd rather singe my eyebrows than get zapped by an electric grille installed outdoors!


----------

